# my husband says he's not attracted to me anymore :(



## portlandwoman22 (Nov 13, 2012)

so my husband and i have been separated for a couple of months and the reason why is because one day he told me he wanted a divorce. because he wasn't in love with me or find me attractive in any way. we've been together 2 yrs and married for 1. im a big girl and always have been. but he says since he met me after i had my first son that he thought it was all just baby weight. well not my weight is a huge issue. but i havent gained i've stayed right around the same weight the whole time we've been together including when i was pregnant with our son. we have tons of other issues which we've been working on but i just cant get over the fact that we're trying to work things out but he's still unattracted to me and it affects us in A LOT of ways....what do i do?


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

Before I'd ask him the name of the other woman, I'd check his cell phone, text msgs., twitters, FB page, and all bank accounts. Just taking a guess here, but when your spouse tells you he wants a divorce, no longer finds you attractive, and doesn't love you, I'd be willing to bet there is someone else.


----------



## countrybumpkin (Nov 8, 2012)

There could be several reasons why your husband would do this. He could have someone else or he could have changed his mind about wanting to be married. It seems a bit fishy that you say he met you after you had your first son and he thought it was baby weight. Did he not notice you not losing weight before you guys got married? Seems there is much more to this story. How was he acting BEFORE he said divorce? Were you guys fighting? Were you communicating? Sometimes actions and gestures that happen before a divorce can lead you to realize why the divorce is actually happening.


----------



## lost soul (May 20, 2009)

No matter if there is another woman or not or if he is just backing out you have to be strong and move forward. You have a son to take care of and if he wants to play kid games tell him to bounce.


----------

